# Does anyone know the precious metal content if any on these?



## Rreyes097 (Oct 16, 2021)

I was wondering what the precious metal content if any on these these are mainly from RAM sticks and motherboards and whatnot. Any information or a point in the right direction on a thread that's already addressing this issue would be greatly appreciated thank you.


----------



## MicheleM (Oct 17, 2021)

Good morning,
they are Ball Grid Array I.C. chips (middle/high yield content of gold). The RAM IC have gold wires beneath the black epoxy " belt" in between the metallic balls, easy job to do mechanically with an engraver machine if you do not like the pyrolysis/incineration method.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Oct 17, 2021)

MicheleM said:


> Good morning,
> they are Ball Grid Array I.C. chips (middle/high yield content of gold). The RAM IC have gold wires beneath the black epoxy " belt" in between the metallic balls, easy job to do mechanically with an engraver machine if you do not like the pyrolysis/incineration method.


Thank you


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 30, 2022)

So I'm finally going to be process these. I can't seem to find the best method to process these after incineration. Can someone please point me to the right thread? Or simply post some advice on how to process these?


----------



## MicheleM (Sep 30, 2022)

Take a look to @patnor1011 thread about IC chips


----------



## Shark (Sep 30, 2022)

IC chips gold recovery


Hello dear refiners, i hope you are all fine. I have a good source for E-waste so i can collect good amounts of ic chips. most of the E boards i usually get are communication boards. The first patch of ic chips i did was about 20 kg I incenerated the chips, powdered them then i carefully washed...




goldrefiningforum.com





Anything Kurt posts concerning IC's is an education in IC's.


----------



## Rreyes097 (Sep 30, 2022)

MicheleM said:


> Take a look to @patnor1011 thread about IC chips


Not sure how to find his threads. But I'm looking


----------



## Shark (Sep 30, 2022)

Gold inside chips (black, flatpacks - not CPU) 

Read the whole thread, some things change further down. As well as a PDF file of Pat's process.


----------



## Shark (Sep 30, 2022)

Search results







goldrefiningforum.com





Links to all his posts.


----------

